
New Jersey bans direct auto sales; Tesla stock inches lower - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101481668
======
ch4s3
Can someone explain why you would want to ban direct auto sales? It seems like
it would create competition, cut out haggling, and bring new innovative
products to consumers.

~~~
lfuller
"create competition, cut out haggling"

I believe that's the issue. The dealership lobby holds a lot of clout (and
donation dollars) with the current government.

